# LED Flood Light



## r7man (Nov 26, 2014)

Has anyone used these for a planted tank LE 20W Super Bright Outdoor LED Flood Lights, 200W Halogen Bulb Equivalent, Daylight White, Security Lights, Floodlight. I use the 10 watt version on some of my none planted tanks and light them but not sure they would work on a planted tank.
I'm about to set up a 100 gallon low tech planted tank. I am planning on putting 2 or 3 of these on the tank. Do you think this will work?


----------



## r7man (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Bought 5 similar to this some time ago (in clearance). They are 10W, rechargeable and 4 levels of intensities. Bought them for my woodshop. Turns out 3 got tasked for my 29 gal. I am using 2 to increase the light in the tank itself and one to provide light to the over the tank planter. Works pretty well in my opinion


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I think 3 or 4 would work for 100 gallon low tech.


----------



## r7man (Nov 26, 2014)

I will have mostly Crypts and dwarf sag or vals and some anubias. The tank is 60x18x19.
Would 3 of those be better than 2 Beamswork 6500K LED 30" 0.50W 54x LEDs Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know their warranties but similar 20W from somewhere else didn't last long even a 3-4 months.


----------



## smcline06 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have been using the 2x30 watt versions in my 75 gallon and things have been going great for the past 6 months. Added a few RGB 30W (the output however looks more like 10-15W) variants recently to get more color out of the fishies, cellphone pictures below :laugh2:


----------



## terran2k (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been running 4 x 20w on my 55g for well over a year now, it works fine.
I should mention, the light i am using came with the led drivers cemented internally to the metal frame of the led housing, I suppose to aid in heat transfer.
I had a 10w led flood light which had the led driver not attached, and it burned out... related, maybe, maybe not.


----------



## algaewar (Sep 15, 2015)

One 30WATT cool white LED over a 40 breeder. Works great.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

these are nice and seem low profile. I was thinking after my stand is finished (in like 100 years) I wanted to try and make a VERY low profile, almost inset, canopy .
These might be perfect.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

I want to use these too. Have u tried them. Did they work out well?


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

I use a 30w on a 55g corner bow front tank and it's doing good. Probably would do slightly better if it were a 40w version which I'm not sure they make but still growing plants.


----------

